# [Help] Need a headset with a decent mic(w/ noise cancelling)



## zbam (Oct 31, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I am an amateur streamer on twitch, and I am about to buy a new headset due to my g930 failing recently. G930 has really good mic with a noise cancellation(only works with legacy driver). So I have been checking g933, astro a40, razer manowar wireless, but none of them seem like having decent enough microphone as my g930.
Could you give me some advice(s) about a new headset purchase I will be doing?
Budget : 150ish Euro
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Countryside (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi

For a long time one of my favorite brand is Sennheiser so my recommendation is the 

Sennheiser Gamer Zero it fits into your budget pricing 150 to 160 and the sound & mic quality is much better then the g930


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 31, 2017)

I have the Corsair VOID RGB Wireless and I am pleased with them, from time to time I record gaming videos and the mic seems to have a good noise cancellation. 
Some friends of mine are using this SteelSeries Arctis 7 - 7.1 Surround Lag Free Wireless Gaming Headset and are very good.


----------



## zbam (Oct 31, 2017)

Countryside said:


> Hi
> 
> For a long time one of my favorite brand is Sennheiser so my recommendation is the
> 
> Sennheiser Gamer Zero it fits into your budget pricing 150 to 160 and the sound & mic quality is much better then the g930



Never used sennheiser but never seen a negative review about it 
It was one of the options in my mind but do you think I will need a PCI sound card ? I have MSI Z170A motherboard, and I am not sure if the onboard audio will be enough to drive game zero or game one.
And what is the concept between open and closed speakers like game one for open, game zero for closed. ?



Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I have the Corsair VOID RGB Wireless and I am pleased with them, from time to time I record gaming videos and the mic seems to have a good noise cancellation.
> Some friends of mine are using this SteelSeries Arctis 7 - 7.1 Surround Lag Free Wireless Gaming Headset and are very good.



Steelseries Arctis 7 is my another option but seeing the reviews, some people say amazing mic quality some say it's crap  I dont know whom to trust.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 31, 2017)

If you can, order it and test it then if you're happy keep them otherwise send them back.


----------



## zbam (Oct 31, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> If you can, order it and test it then if you're happy keep them otherwise send them back.


If I get my hands on something new, I will keep it even if it requires me talking myself into it  So I do not want to try that.


----------



## ruff0r (Oct 31, 2017)

Countryside said:


> Sennheiser Gamer Zero it fits into your budget pricing 150 to 160 and the sound & mic quality is much better then the g930



Tested the Sennheiser And the Bigger Borther with 7.1.... I am sad to say that the 7.1 is missarable on these headset but the Stero is really really nice Mic quallity is sadly again just Medicore.

I recommend a long time 4th time bought oldy of mine G-35 Sadly over your price, in my country i could get it for like 100€ Its really nice i bought it now many times for me and my friends.


----------



## zbam (Oct 31, 2017)

ruff0r said:


> Tested the Sennheiser And the Bigger Borther with 7.1.... I am sad to say that the 7.1 is missarable on these headset but the Stero is really really nice Mic quallity is sadly again just Medicore.
> 
> I recommend a long time 4th time bought oldy of mine G-35 Sadly over your price, in my country i could get it for like 100€ Its really nice i bought it now many times for me and my friends.


I think I am going to have to buy a dedicated microphone in the end.
And I am never interested in for the 7.1 on headsets anyways 
But on amazon.de it looks like in my budget  and what is the difference between this g35 and other g serie headsets of logitech?


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 31, 2017)

zbam said:


> If I get my hands on something new, I will keep it even if it requires me talking myself into it  So I do not want to try that.


) I know how that feels but lately I've learned how to be a bit more objective when it comes to these things


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 31, 2017)

I found (in my time of streaming) that headsets sucked unless you sunk a ton of ca$h into a really high end pair, so i always recommend one of the following options.

 Purchase a decent pair of headphones and get yourself a good quality mic like a snowball, or yetti  from blue 

 Purchase yourself a good pair of headphones and get a mod mic from antlion

 Or pony up $200 to $300 and buy a top-quality sennheiser headset or something from another good manufacturer.

 The first two options you can get away with under $150.


----------



## ruff0r (Oct 31, 2017)

zbam said:


> I think I am going to have to buy a dedicated microphone in the end.
> And I am never interested in for the 7.1 on headsets anyways
> But on amazon.de it looks like in my budget  and what is the difference between this g35 and other g serie headsets of logitech?



G-35 Is the oldest, the other G´s are the new generations of it Cheaper to produce and so on... I tested G430 G933 Which where good... Kind of... But the G-35 beats Them in Surround sound. haven't tested the G433 yet.


If you are you looking for a proper Stereo Headset then i recommend Sennheiser they have a very good mix of high and lows. If you really going to buy a separate Mic like a Snowball or Blue mic my recommendation would be Sennheiser HD 569 my daily headphone/switch Driver , worth the money.


----------



## zbam (Oct 31, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I found (in my time of streaming) that headsets sucked unless you sunk a ton of ca$h into a really high end pair, so i always recommend one of the following options.
> 
> Purchase a decent pair of headphones and get yourself a good quality mic like a snowball, or yetti  from blue
> 
> ...



blue yetti is 150 alone  and snowball is so ugly i just checked out 
I was thinking maybe I can get the SteelSeries arctis 7 and save some money for at2020 later in 2-3 months but I dont know.
Sennheiser hd 589 looks pretty good but no microphone attached to it and I can not afford hd589 and modmic or blue yeti together.



ruff0r said:


> G-35 Is the oldest, the other G´s are the new generations of it Cheaper to produce and so on... I tested G430 G933 Which where good... Kind of... But the G-35 beats Them in Surround sound. haven't tested the G433 yet.
> 
> 
> If you are you looking for a proper Stereo Headset then i recommend Sennheiser they have a very good mix of high and lows. If you really going to buy a separate Mic like a Snowball or Blue mic my recommendation would be Sennheiser HD 569 my daily headphone/switch Driver , worth the money.



Sennheiser, everyone recommends it but expensive for my budget especially if I am thinking to buy a separate microphone with it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 31, 2017)

zbam said:


> and snowball is so ugly i just checked out



function doest require aesthetics. thats silly. tell me how "ugly" the sound is from a Snowball or a yetti..... if your shopping for a Mic that looks good, your not serious about it, or Your priorities are messed up.

best of Luck.


----------



## zbam (Oct 31, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> function doest require aesthetics. thats silly. tell me how "ugly" the sound is from a Snowball or a yetti..... if your shopping for a Mic that looks good, your not serious about it, or Your priorities are messed up.
> 
> best of Luck.


I did not mean anything bad, I am actually a guy who prioritize specs over aesthetics, this time I just did not like the way it looks. I appreciate your suggestion though. My priorities are in tact and I am very well serious myself about the purchase I will make I assure you that.

Thank you for the suggestion and wish of luck once again.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 31, 2017)

Sennheiser +1, the Arctis are trashy cheap headphones as are any of the Logitech. I personally use ATH-M40x and the 2020USB+


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 31, 2017)

Id definitely get the sennheiser Game Ones. Mic quality is fine. Better than most headset mics i have tried and ive used Razer, logitech, and steelseries sets.


----------



## zbam (Nov 1, 2017)

Athlon2K15 said:


> Sennheiser +1, the Arctis are trashy cheap headphones as are any of the Logitech. I personally use ATH-M40x and the 2020USB+



wireless side of arctis 7 is tempting me that is all  I can not buy 150euro worth microphone. Actually I got promoted at work today  , maybe in the future I can buy 2020 one.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Id definitely get the sennheiser Game Ones. Mic quality is fine. Better than most headset mics i have tried and ive used Razer, logitech, and steelseries sets.



Game one is open back speaker, I would go with zero if I buy Sennheiser. Mic quality is really decent as far as I hear from the reviews online. Arctis 7 is claiming that they have the best gaming mic but Sennheiser ones are clearly better.


----------



## FYFI13 (Nov 1, 2017)

Athlon2K15 said:


> Sennheiser +1, the Arctis are trashy cheap headphones as are any of the Logitech. I personally use ATH-M40x and the 2020USB+


I’ll double that. Avoid Arctis 7 like a plague, unless you do not care about quality at all and you can get it for 20€. Absolute rubbish.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 1, 2017)

zbam said:


> wireless side of arctis 7 is tempting me that is all  I can not buy 150euro worth microphone. Actually I got promoted at work today  , maybe in the future I can buy 2020 one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? Open back have a better sound stage


----------



## zbam (Nov 1, 2017)

I dont want any sound from outside to disturb me during gaming


----------



## Vario (Nov 1, 2017)

I don't like Sennheiser.  My first pair was an HD570 about a decade ago.  It sounded great but wasn't particularly comfortable, often my ears would feel hot.  Biggest problem I had with it was the audio jack kept failing and I had to RMA it multiple times until I ended up throwing it away a few years later.  Then I had a couple HD280 Pro.  They sounded terrible and the curly cord would fail pretty fast.  I also had at one point a Sennheiser Momentum On Ear which sounded terrible and was incredibly uncomfortable.  I am not much of an Audiophile.  But I can tell when something sounds bad. This is with many different audio sources over the years.  I think Sennheiser is all hype.

Now I use Audiotechnica ATH-M50X.  I have had this current pair for almost 2 years and it sounds amazing, held up very well, very comfortable.  It is better in every way then the Sennheisers I have tried.  I believe Sennheiser is one of the most overrated brands.  If you had a good experience with Sennheiser, good for you.  I am not looking to argue with the many Sennheiser fans in this thread.  I just aim to add a counterpoint.   I had a pretty bad experience on multiple models, while my ATH M50X sounds better, cost less ($100)  and has last a lot longer.  If all you have used is the junky "gamer" headsets, I guess sennheiser might be a step up.  But as a standalone headphone I think it isn't all that great.

I added a Mod Mic 4.0 to the M50X and use a Syba usb audio DAC that cost about $6 to drive the microphone.


----------



## zbam (Nov 2, 2017)

Vario said:


> I don't like Sennheiser.  My first pair was an HD570 about a decade ago.  It sounded great but wasn't particularly comfortable, often my ears would feel hot.  Biggest problem I had with it was the audio jack kept failing and I had to RMA it multiple times until I ended up throwing it away a few years later.  Then I had a couple HD280 Pro.  They sounded terrible and the curly cord would fail pretty fast.  I also had at one point a Sennheiser Momentum On Ear which sounded terrible and was incredibly uncomfortable.  I am not much of an Audiophile.  But I can tell when something sounds bad. This is with many different audio sources over the years.  I think Sennheiser is all hype.
> 
> Now I use Audiotechnica ATH-M50X.  I have had this current pair for almost 2 years and it sounds amazing, held up very well, very comfortable.  It is better in every way then the Sennheisers I have tried.  I believe Sennheiser is one of the most overrated brands.  If you had a good experience with Sennheiser, good for you.  I am not looking to argue with the many Sennheiser fans in this thread.  I just aim to add a counterpoint.   I had a pretty bad experience on multiple models, while my ATH M50X sounds better, cost less ($100)  and has last a lot longer.  If all you have used is the junky "gamer" headsets, I guess sennheiser might be a step up.  But as a standalone headphone I think it isn't all that great.
> 
> I added a Mod Mic 4.0 to the M50X and use a Syba usb audio DAC that cost about $6 to drive the microphone.



Thank you for sharing detailed experience of yours. I have been using g930 and since I did not have better quality it felt really nice for me throughout 2 years  I have no experience with Sennheiser but I might try their game zero, still did not decide yet.


----------



## ruff0r (Nov 3, 2017)

zbam said:


> Thank you for sharing detailed experience of yours. I have been using g930 and since I did not have better quality it felt really nice for me throughout 2 years  I have no experience with Sennheiser but I might try their game zero, still did not decide yet.


If you end up buying the Game Zero headset let us/me Know how they are compared to the G930 Please.


----------



## zbam (Nov 3, 2017)

ruff0r said:


> If you end up buying the Game Zero headset let us/me Know how they are compared to the G930 Please.



Okay will do. But there is still possibility that I might buy Steelseries arctis 7 even though I saw you experienced people commenting about it as a piece of ... 
Just because it is wireless and I might buy high tier headphones in one year, after that steelseries arctis 7's style looks better for handing over to my girlfriend 

Would you want me to comment about the comparison between g930 and arctis 7 as well ?


----------



## ruff0r (Nov 3, 2017)

zbam said:


> Okay will do. But there is still possibility that I might buy Steelseries arctis 7 even though I saw you experienced people commenting about it as a piece of ...
> Just because it is wireless and I might buy high tier headphones in one year, after that steelseries arctis 7's style looks better for handing over to my girlfriend
> 
> Would you want me to comment about the comparison between g930 and arctis 7 as well ?


Sure! I am Most intressed in the difference between the soround sound Quality.


----------



## FYFI13 (Nov 3, 2017)

Don’t forget that Arctis 7 needs USB wireless dongle, so they do not work with mobile phones/tablets. 

The only good thing about Arctis 7 is how comfortable they are. But so is my winter hat that cost me 4€ 

Also, my old Logitech G230 sounds better, has better mic and 3 times cheaper than Artis 7. I brought them back to shop same day. Never have been that disappointed with any kind of high end device.


----------

